# Derelict Farm near Whaddon (Bucks)



## dungbug (Nov 22, 2007)

Hoping to visit this place on Saturday (may need to zoom out slighly)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-0.822497&spn=0.001261,0.003583&t=k&z=19&om=1

I found out about it from a friend who lives near to the site, apparently all the land has been brought by developers and the farmhouse, outbuildings and surrounding land will be used for new housing
The farmhouse is in the bottom left, apparently its boarded up here & there and the outbuildings are all open. So I'll post some photo's over the weekend and give everyone an update.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2007)

Look forward to your pics dungbug...I do like a good farm.


----------



## dungbug (Nov 23, 2007)

It'll be my first............Hoping the weather holds out this Saturday!


----------



## dungbug (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello people, hope you're all having a nice weekend.
I visited the above mentioned site this morning, left early so I had plenty of time to see everything. I took about 15 minutes accross some rough fields to get to, the site was larger than I thought it would be. Most of the buildings were intact apart from the roof's of the outbuildings which were non existant in places. 
I started with the outbuildings with the idea of working upto the main farmhouse, there was an odd smell about the place which reminded me of an old Parrafin heater. There were quite a few burn marks where people had lit fires so I just thought that was what was causing the smell. After getting some photo's of the outbuildings I approached the main house, it had metal shutters over the windows, I walked around the back. The back door had a wooden board over the opening which had been forced open, I pondered letting myself in but decided against it. Walking away from the main house I noticed something shimmering accross the pathway, when I got closer I realised it was fishing wire, it went from the floor to the gutters where it was tied to metal tins. Similar idea to a trip wire, at this point I thought someone must be 'living' here. I walked out of the main courtyard, looked back and a scuffy bloke came out of one of the outbuildings (one I had been inside about 5 minutes earlier), I was going to speak to him but noticed he had a brick in each hand and was looking very suspiciously around the courtyard. At this point I thought I'd call it a day! I walked away from the main house and set off 3 maybe 4 trip wires!, Lots of banging & noise. I walked into the field next to the farm and started to make my way back to the car, as I was walking away I could hear shouting...........Basically saying, you're here somewhere! I'm gonna find you! (lots of cursing in between words which I won't repeat on the forum!). Anyway, made it back..............& lived to post the pic's! Enjoy!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2007)

Well blinkin' done dungbug! 
Some excellent photos there...nice time of the day to get them too. Love seeing the old red brick and wooden roof beams.
Glad you lived to tell the tale! 

Cheers


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice, another really nice place to explore by the looks of it.

S


----------



## dungbug (Nov 24, 2007)

Great place to visit.............Shame about the Psycho that 'lives' there setting trip wires up and doesn't take to visitors! If anyone is planning a visit.........Some Pepper spray or aTazer might be more use than a torch or Camera!


----------



## dungbug (Nov 24, 2007)

In under 3 years it'll all be gone in place of new houses.........




Such a shame, MK keeps growing.........& swallowing up surrounding rural area's.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2007)

The only thing I know about MK are the cow statues...are they still there? Oh, and it being near Bletchly Park. Is there any of that still left, do you know?
Nice photos with the frost n' all. 
I was thinking about the psycho...he was prob quite scared of guys coming in to vandalise/burn down his home, or get beaten up...perhaps not to be too hard on him, although he must have been rather scary at the time! 

Cheers


----------



## dungbug (Nov 24, 2007)

Quite possibly, I was on my own & I'm not a 'built' person so no real threat I would of thought. I just thought it was a bit freaky putting up trip wires, a bit of paranoia I think.
The Bletchley park manor is still there with some buildings that are used as museums, they've recently demolished some of the parameter buildings for.......you guessed it! New housing:icon_evil Strangely enough there's an old building at the entrance of Bletchley park which has been empty since 2001. It belongs to the local council (they won't sell it because we've asked), the building is listed, the roof is knackered & the council don't have the 30 odd thousand to fix it so it decays. Such a shame, I did go to get photo's of it this morning after the farm but they're digging up the road in front of it and there was no where to stop...........I will get photo's & write a piece on it shortly!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2007)

dungbug said:


> I will get photo's & write a piece on it shortly!


Look forward to that. Thanks for the info re Bletchley Park, btw...the whole 'enigma' thing fascinates me...amazing times!


----------



## dungbug (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed!, The building at the entrance was known as Wilton Hall. There's a newer building next to it bearing the same name. The original Wilton Hall was restored in 1991 (I think), 10 years later its again empty. Only a matter of time before its set on fire or vandalised further, when we looked into the possibility of buying it we were told that there's 'Preservation Orders' on the building, outbuildings, walls and tree's. The Council told us that it has plans for the building, I'm thinking that it can't be demolished because of the preservation orders. 
If I get a chance tomorrow I'll have a wander down there & take some photo's


----------



## King Al (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool tour, interesting place and trip wires! what a crazy guy, never let your gard down, who knows what could happen


----------



## dungbug (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks King Al, very true. I guess anywhere that provides shelter (especially this time of year) is likely to have a 'resident'! I would of been happy to give him a few quid & some tobacco but I don't think he was in the mood for a guest!


----------



## nomad (Jul 6, 2008)

*whaddon farm*

when i went not long ago, the place was a state . I think there was a party there. The trek upto the barns and house is miles from the road, but well secluded. well worth visiting. i didnt feel uneasy at all as it was clearly derelict and had for sale signs up .


----------

